
Comparing Browser Page Load Time: An Introduction to Methodology - DiabloD3
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/11/comparing-browser-page-load-time-an-introduction-to-methodology/
======
eh78ssxv2f
Great work. But, I wonder if is this is just a case of different browsers
focusing on different metrics? Chrome seems to have shifted its focus on paint
timing metrics [1], while Mozilla is optimizing load timing metrics.

Personally, I feel optimizing both metrics are important. It would be nice if
this study had also published a comparison of paint timing metrics.

[1] [https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/06/user-
centr...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/06/user-centric-
performance-metrics)

~~~
thisisit
In my opinion, not many care until of course it becomes a serious SEO no-no to
have slow loading pages and the exact metric to hit Google's ranking.

------
zaarn
I can severely recommend Firefox with the tracking protection. It's quite a
refreshing experience compared to Chrome.

